

Libraries in Denial - gnosis
http://www.questiontechnology.org/blog/2008/04/libraries-and-d.html

======
dasht
A close family member of mine has a career working for libraries (mainly
academic libraries).

There is a great deal of angst and confusion these days about the appropriate
role of libraries regarding books, cataloging, functions like providing
computer terminals, and so forth.

I don't want to (here, now) advocate for any particular political stance other
than to hope you agree that libraries are a cornerstone of enlightened
civilization and that radical changes to them raise many questions that
deserve very careful attention from those of us who, you know, like knowledge,
and learning, and progress, and stuff. :-)

~~~
entangld
They need to post real-time lists of most popular books/materials checked out.

It's the same mechanism social sites use. They need to at least show people
that they're popular.

